# spero che quest'anno ti porti



## IlPetaloCremisi

Spero che l'anno dei tuoi 21 ti porti tutto quello che desideri perchè lo meriti davvero!

Espero que te traiga todo lo que deseas porque lo mereces de veras!

Està correcta la traducciòn? Esta manana me parece de haber olvidado todo ( el poco ) espanol que conozco...


----------



## saia

Estoy de acuerdo con tu tradución; yo diría:
".... porque lo mereces de verdad".

No sé si hay alguna diferencia entre "de verdad" y "de veras".


----------



## irene.acler

Según mi humilde opinión está bien. 
Pero no has dicho lo de "l'anno dei tuoi 21"..quizás puedes decir: espero que tus 21 años te traigan...
Bueno, mejor esperar a algún nativo para que confirme o no lo que he dicho!

EDIT: perdona saia, no te he visto!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

No lo he dicho porque no sabìa bien como traducirlo...que se pueda decir el ano de los 21 como en italiano? Sin embargo me gusta tambièn tu soluciòn Irene...
Saia, no sè bien cuàl es la diferencia entre de veras y de verdad, pero me parece que sean usadas en casos muy similares...

a ver si algun nativo nos ilumina!


----------



## Dublin

Buenos días.

En mi humilde opinión, "de veras" es algo más formal y, en general, menos usado, que "de verdad", expresión ésta más coloquial en el lenguaje diario, aunque las dos expresiones son realmente (de verdad) muy parecidas. También su uso creo que depende un poco de las características del español que se hable en cada zona geográfica.

En el español que hablamos aquí en Canarias casi no se usa el "de veras", al menos yo casi no lo uso. También puede usarse incluso la expresión "en verdad", que creo que es todavía más formal y solemne; aunque de hecho se usa aún menos que "de veras".

Así que, resumiendo, tendríamos:

-la expresión más coloquial: "de verdad"
-la expresión algo más formal: "de veras"
-la expresión más formal o solemne: "en verdad".

No olvidemos tampoco "realmente", en realidad", "ciertamente" etc.

Saludos.


----------



## yellowsky

En español no se dice 'el año de tus 21'.

De veras y de verdad se usan indistintamente, es una cuestión de gustos.
Quizá se usa un poco más 'de verdad', pero es indiferente:
Veras (Del lat. _veras_, acus. pl. f. de _verus_, verdadero).
Verdad (Del lat. _verĭtas, -ātis_).
'De veras' y 'de verdad' no es que sean sinónimos, sino que es lo mismo (es como ad ogni costo y a tutti i costi)

También se podría decir:
Spero che i tuoi 21 anni ti portino/quest'anno ti porti tutto quello che desideri perchè te lo meriti davvero!
Sería más conforme al español.
!Espero que *tus 21 años/este año* te traiga(n) todo lo que desees porque *te* lo mereces de verdad/de veras! (se usa más el pronominal, para enfatizar)


----------



## yellowsky

Aquí hay un hilo que habla de " de veras/de verdad":
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=446670&highlight=de+veras
Io la penso come quello che ha scritto il secondo post.
Yo uso más 'de verdad', sobre todo en mitad de la frase:
¿Tú crees que de verdad ha dicho eso? No uso 'de veras', pero es cuestión de gustos.
Al principio de frase, también suelo usar más 'de verdad':
¿De verdad piensas así?, aunque también puedo decir:
¿De veras piensas así?, pero utilizo más 'de verdad'.
Como expresión independiente, uso ambas indistintamente:
¿Sabes que Marta ha dicho....? ¿De veras?/ ¿de verdad?
Pero de veras, a fin de cuentas es lo que importa, el que un extranjero use 'de veras/de verdad'  no plantea ningún problema para los nativos, de veras!


----------



## irene.acler

Entonces, yellowsky, tú dices que las dos expresiones corresponden. Pero Dublin dice que "de veras" es algo más formal que "de verdad". Para ti no es así entonces?


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Pero cuando miraba er-sala de urgencias ( il nostro er-medici in prima linea ) en mexico se usaba muchisimo "de veras"...como se explica eso? tal vez en castellano es màs formal mientras en sur america no?


----------



## yellowsky

Dublin es de Canarias, y allí a lo mejor es más formal.
También depende de la subjetividad de cada uno, lo que a uno le parece formal a otro, no (questo accade anche tra gli italiani). A volte manco i madrelingua si mettono d'accordo.
En el resto de España, no es formal, al menos donde yo vivo.
È vero che si usa un pochiiiino di più 'de verdad', ma sono scambiabili, io uso entrambi senza pensarci.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Va bene, li prendiamo per sostanzialmente scambiabili. Grazie!


----------



## yellowsky

Di niente!
Ahora que lo dices, sí, me suena que los sudamericanos dicen más 'de veras', quizá sea por su fobia a decir las 'd/z', como usan más las 's'....
Allora è stranno che Dublin dica che si usa di più 'de verdad', dato che hanno molta influenza dei sudamericani e hanno preso molti prestiti.
Comunque ti consiglio di usare 'de verdad' anche se sono scambiabili.


----------



## Dublin

irene.acler said:


> Entonces, yellowsky, tú dices que las dos expresiones corresponden. Pero Dublin dice que "de veras" es algo más formal que "de verdad". Para ti no es así entonces?


 
Hola Irene.

En realidad Yellowsky lleva toda la razón al decir que "de veras" y "de verdad" son expresiones idénticas, así es. 

Lo que ocurre es que en general, al menos en España, creo que se usa con algo más de frecuencia "de verdad" que "de veras" y, dentro de España, hay sitios como Canarias en los que se usa mucho menos el "de veras". Es por esa única razón de un uso más "restringido" en ciertas zonas que, en mi opinión, "de veras" sea más formal o menos coloquial que "de verdad". 

Seguramente ocurrirá al revés en países de América Latina que utilicen más "de veras" que "de verdad"; el "de veras" para ellos será más coloquial que "de verdad".

Cierto lo que comentas, Yellowsky, respecto a la influencia sudamericana en el español que se habla en Canarias, pero digamos que nuestra forma de hablar no es idéntica ni al español de Sudamérica ni al español de la Península Ibérica; digamos que está "entre dos aguas".

Resumiendo, "de verdad" y "de veras" son dos expresiones iguales e igual de correctas  

Saludos.


----------



## irene.acler

Muchas gracias, Dublin.


----------



## Dublin

No hay de qué Irene, un placer


----------



## Schenker

En cuanto a América se refiere, efectivamente "de veras" se usa mucho en México. En Chile y Argentina se usa poco, lo que más se usa es "en serio" (aunque no en todos los contextos reemplaza correctamente un "de verdad" o un "de veras"). Y si me fuerzan a elegir cual es más formal -por estos lares claro está- yo diría que "de verdad", en un documento o artículo no me imagino que alguien escriba "de veras".

En cuanto a la frase de IPetaloCremisi, la palabra correcta para _davvero_ sería "realmente", "verdaderamente" ("porque realmente te lo mereces", así quedaría bien).


----------



## Dublin

Hola Schenker.

Quería añadir, al hilo de tu comentario, que en Canarias también se utiliza mucho la expresión "en serio" (casi más que la expresión "de verdad").

Saludos.


----------



## yellowsky

Yo creo que 'en serio' es un poquitín diferente a 'de veras/de verdad'.
Ayer vi a George Clooney! ¿En serio? (= ¿no bromeas?)
Ayer vi a George Clooney! ¿De veras?/¿de verdad? (= ¿no es mentira?)

A mí algunas veces es más cómodo decir 'de veras', porque no me gusta mucho el sonido de la 'z/d'.
Es curioso que Dublin diga que 'de veras' es más formal y Schenker diga que 'de verdad' es más formal, por eso decía que depende de las regiones y de la subjetividad de cada uno.
Yo uso ambos en un escrito formal, quizá un poco más 'de verdad', y no me he fijado, pero yo diría que he visto ambos en los escritos, quizá un poco más 'de verdad'.

Aquí he encontrado 2 hilos más:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=186247
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=398422

En la acepción de *'verdadero'* se usa 'de verdad':
"Es un arma de verdad" (=verdadera)
"Es un arma, de veras" (=realmente)

Davvero se puede traducir como 'de verdad, de veras, realmente o verdaderamente':
E' davvero molto carina! (de verdad, realmente) = E' proprio carina!


----------



## Schenker

Bueno, yo claramente dije que no en todos los contextos "en serio" reemplazaba a "de verdad"......Y tambien Dublin en un post anterior dio todos los posibles significados de "davvero" y yo solo dije que el que mejor calzaba en el contexto de la frase era "realmente".....


----------



## Dublin

yellowsky said:


> Yo creo que 'en serio' es un poquitín diferente a 'de veras/de verdad'.
> Ayer vi a George Clooney! ¿En serio? (= ¿no bromeas?)
> Ayer vi a George Clooney! ¿De veras?/¿de verdad? (= ¿no es mentira?)


 
Sin duda Yellowsky, es diferente. Lo que ocurre es que con el uso en la calle a diario (al menos en zonas como Canarias), "en serio" se ha ido transformando en un llamémosle "equivalente" (que no lo es) de "de verdad", incluso aún más coloquial, pero sin duda que no es exactamente lo mismo. De hecho en escritos formales, creo que "en serio" no puede nunca sustituir a "de verdad" o a "de veras".

Saludos.

EDITO. No había visto tú post mientras escribía el mío, Schenker. 

Exactamente a eso mismo que comentas tú de que no en todos los contextos "en serio" reemplaza a "de verdad" me refiero yo también.

Saludos.


----------



## yellowsky

La frase de Ilpetalocarmesi se puede traducir:
Porque realmente (te) lo mereces o Porque (te) lo mereces de verdad/de veras.
Yo creo que en España, en el oral se usa más 'de verdad/de veras' que 'realmente', al menos en esta frase yo creo que pocos dirían 'porque realmente te lo mereces'.
En cuanto al ejemplo citado:
'Es un arma de verdad' = è un'arma vera.
'Es un arma de veras/ Es de veras un arma' = è davvero/proprio un'arma


----------



## yellowsky

Dublin said:


> Sin duda Yellowsky, es diferente. Lo que ocurre es que con el uso en la calle a diario (al menos en zonas como Canarias), "en serio" se ha ido transformando en un llamémosle "equivalente" (que no lo es) de "de verdad", incluso aún más coloquial, pero sin duda que no es exactamente lo mismo. De hecho en escritos formales, creo que "en serio" no puede nunca sustituir a "de verdad" o a "de veras".
> 
> Saludos.


Estoy de acuerdo que en la práctica diaria se identifica 'en serio' con ' de verdad', al menos por estos lares, y creo que también en toda España.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Schenker said:


> En cuanto a la frase de IPetaloCremisi, la palabra correcta para _davvero_ sería "realmente", "verdaderamente" ("porque realmente te lo mereces", así quedaría bien).




Quindi, ormai la frase l'ho già scritta quindi non posso tornare indietro =) ma aiutatemi a fare un sunto di tutta questa discussione : la migliore traduzione per l'italiano "davvero" sarebbe "realmente"?
Es : mi piaci davvero = realmente me gustas ?
      lo pensi davvero? = realmente lo piensas?


----------



## Schenker

Depende de la frase, aveces queda mejor con "realmente" otras con "de verdad" o "verdaderamente". Hay que analizar caso a caso.

Saludos.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Sì tienes razòn, a veces me olvido que los idiomas no son como la matematica! =)

Gracias a todos!


----------



## yellowsky

*Davvero* = da+ vero = *de verdad* (o de veras)

Mi piaci davvero = De verdad me gustas (realmente/verdaderamente me gustas es un poco formal, pocos utilizan 'realmente' en el oral)
Lo pensi davvero? = ¿Lo piensas de verdad/de veras? o ¿De verdad/De veras lo piensas?
¿Realmente lo piensas? /¿Lo piensas realmente?


'De verdad' /'de veras' se usan mucho más que 'realmente/verdaderamente', sobre todo en el oral.
Los 4 son válidos.
Realmente = verdaderamente = de verdad (o de veras).

También se podría decir: En serio, me gustas o Me gustas, en serio.
¿En serio lo piensas? o ¿Lo piensas en serio?
Pero como ya se ha dicho, 'en serio' no es exactamente 'de verdad/realmente'.
(en serio= sul serio) Lo pensi davvero? / Lo pensi sul serio?

Si quieres, hablando de matemática*s*: 
1) De verdad = De veras.
2) Realmente = Verdaderamente.

1 = 2


----------



## flor0405

Desde Argentina, puedo decir que aquí se usa tanto "en serio" como "de verdad", y para nosotros tiene el mismo significado. Es muy raro que alguien use la expresión "de veras", aunque es también correcta, y, diría yo, un poco más formal. 
Espero que sirva...


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

yellowsky said:


> *Davvero* = da+ vero = *de verdad* (o de veras)
> 
> Mi piaci davvero = De verdad me gustas (realmente/verdaderamente me gustas es un poco formal, pocos utilizan 'realmente' en el oral)
> Lo pensi davvero? = ¿Lo piensas de verdad/de veras? o ¿De verdad/De veras lo piensas?
> ¿Realmente lo piensas? /¿Lo piensas realmente?
> 
> 
> 'De verdad' /'de veras' se usan mucho más que 'realmente/verdaderamente', sobre todo en el oral.
> Los 4 son válidos.
> Realmente = verdaderamente = de verdad (o de veras).
> 
> También se podría decir: En serio, me gustas o Me gustas, en serio.
> ¿En serio lo piensas? o ¿Lo piensas en serio?
> Pero como ya se ha dicho, 'en serio' no es exactamente 'de verdad/realmente'.
> (en serio= sul serio) Lo pensi davvero? / Lo pensi sul serio?
> 
> Si quieres, hablando de matemática*s*:
> 1) De verdad = De veras.
> 2) Realmente = Verdaderamente.
> 
> 1 = 2




Gracias por el resumen! Era exactamente lo que necesitaba!


----------



## zalomx

Re tomando la pregunta inicial, la expresión que utilizaríamos en México sería: 

Espero que tus 21 te traigan todo lo que deseas porque te lo mereces de veras!.

Aunque aplica de la misma forma la terminación: ,... porque te lo mereces de verdad!.

Saludos


----------

